
Google’s testing a significant change to the way it shows search results - sdiq
http://thenextweb.com/google/2016/05/09/googles-testing-significant-change-way-shows-search-results
======
sdiq
I am also finding the new font color a bit odd - it is like I have already
clicked on the links. Maybe it would take some time before I get used to it -
if they wont change it again, that is.

